# Yabbie = Nipper ?



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been under the impression that yabbies that you pump out of the sand and mudflats are the same thing as nippers.

This weekend I took the family camping to the Basin (Pittwater) and brought the Yabbie pump as there's always plenty there and the kids love catching them after they get pumped out. Anyway a bloke came by and wanted to have a look, after talking for a new minutes he told me they were Nippers not Yabbies. I told him I thought they were the same thing . A 3rd bloke came over and told the 1st one that they were Yabbies

To shorten this, I left and they went on arguing. I know there are freshwater Yabbies which are different but to any crustacean gurus out there: Are these yabbies the same as Nippers?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well that all depends on whether you say Tomayto or Tomarto..

I've always called them yabbies but I know other blokes call them nippers.

Yabbies is also the common name of the larger hard shelled variety of freshwater cray that are found in farm dams etc so perhaps thats where the confusion lies.

Perhaps you should come up with your own name for them....Yippers or Nabbies sounds about right. :roll: :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc9F+kcAACBfgAASQAWAEBhhGIC/59+wMADG1DU0yU9NR6jR6I8pmk9T0eqBqmzSjE1G1PUb1CAADTSU/KJtGp+pDBGQDQmDNxh+pvFbfW5QRW4WCCSbFZKhz7ihc3cKMJcg2KnFJkunsUo3Q67cSyniR3nuzuCv5xmxsPHQZ7xL5AKXLit6FVnLe3kTz0mNmHseAQFB1Cwj2tlf1MQVbJ4qAohzRJh5gmQw/XMjWoYXOqCEnGNW0BRDWIag4qIbHd8A4aYSVQU0vkiUu+XcB3aoT9FGXXi7ZUGcCqFAM6lRbaoJthvGlIyEb68JxXELfu/i7kinChIZ6L9I4A==


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Clickers anyone?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

In Victoria most folks call them Bass Yabbies. But I've also heard them called nippers. I reckon it depends on where you're from.

Just like juvenile snapper are called pinkies, squire, rugger and red bream in different parts of Australia :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Squidder said:


> In Victoria most folks call them Bass Yabbies. But I've also heard them called nippers. I reckon it depends on where you're from.
> 
> Just like juvenile snapper are called pinkies, squire, rugger and red bream in different parts of Australia :wink:


Reckon Jason's on the money, location is the key to the name differences.

I started with nippers in Port Macquarie and went to yabbies on arrival here, it's one of the easy ways to pick a visiting angler on the GC


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

They're Ghost Shrimp. But nipper and yabby are both more common terms for them. I tend to chase nippers with my yabby pump


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I've also heard them called "one-armed bandits".


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Peril said:


> They're Ghost Shrimp. But nipper and yabby are both more common terms for them. I tend to chase nippers with my yabby pump


That's classic, Peril. Typical of you. You give a technical name as you have bin gifted with twice as much brain as the average person (which makes your brain about 12.257X mine, on a good day) den ya make a very funny dry humour joke.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Agree. Same difference. Think I probably use both names equally.

This thread reminded me that there is another type. The green nipper which looks a bit like a mini lobster.

We used to find a shallow patch of ribbon weed and stomp around in a small area crushing the weed and stiring up bottom sediment making the water very cloudy. You then stop and check the water for movement collecting the nippers as they come to the surface.

The green niopper tends to be a little tougher on the hook and is dynamite on bream and whiting.

Have not done this since I was a kid and these days you would possibly be lined up and shot for damaging the weedbed? :shock:

Did a quick google search but didn't find anything. Will have another look later tonight when work starts to bore me.

Rob.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> The green niopper tends to be a little tougher on the hook and is dynamite on bream and whiting.
> 
> Rob.


Rob this dark bloke from the weed beds was the one for chasing elbow slappers, until we started using the tiny soldier crabs for the same result.

The big fellas really preferred the green ones over the pink


----------



## Freckles (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi guys
the salt water yabby that I know and call a yabby is the one shown in the book "Guide to Fishes" by Ernie Grant. A photo of the yabby, Callianassa australiensis (Dana) is shown on page 856, edition 9. The other creature that I know as a "Nipper". is similar to a US lobster. Unfortunately, there is no mention of them in the book. They are a dark brown/ green in colour with powerful claws. Both claws are the same size. These can be found under most rocks on the beach. I have searched all over but have not yet found a photo of them. All the ones I have found have been less than 40mm long, some have been about 50mm long and these were hard to find.
Freckles  8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> T: Are these Pippies the same as Clams?


In the north pippies are often called eugeries but have never heard them called clams anywhere

Freckles the nipper you describe is the one we used for the big whiting but we got them in the ribbon weed


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

occy said:


> To shorten this, I left and they went on arguing. I know there are freshwater clams which are different but to any crustacean gurus out there: Are these Pippies the same as Clams?


I can add nothing in the way of enlightenment on the Pippi issue (they look like clams to me too)

I have only had one experience with them when I found some by accident at Smiths Lake and thought hey these might be good bait off the beach tonight. Bucket, sand, water and in the shade the rest of the day. Didn't make it out that night as wife put the biters on beach fishign (somehting about fishing all day already...)

Well the next morning those Pippis stunk like nothing I want to smell ever again. Don't know what I did wrong but I didn't go back for any more.

(BTW) I found out later in the week (from local) that I wasn't really meant to be taking them from Smiths Lake -oops


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

occy said:


> I've been under the impression that the Pippies that you dislodge out of the sand with your feet (doing what is coloquially called the Pippie twist) are the same thing as Clams.
> 
> To shorten this, I left and they went on arguing. I know there are freshwater clams which are different but to any crustacean gurus out there: Are these Pippies the same as Clams?
> 
> ...


Occy.. yes you are right in section 5.

I've always known them as Pippies. Clams are a lot more rounded and are also sometimes confused with Cockles. Is there such a thing as the Cockle Twist? :roll:

Which brings me to my next point. Your Pippie Twist sounds a lot like my "Pippie Pippie Shake". Same thing., different name.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

You guys might be able to do the

Pippie twist or the Pippie Pippie Shake, but can you pippie it all night long or do you just end up in the clam. :? didn't want to Muscle in on your thread. But thought id add this mother of pearl. Just have to be careful of people doing the rock lobster. 
Thiers something very fishy going on here :shock:

(boy do i have way to much time on my hands)

Dave


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Talking about nippers and yabbies, how big have you seen them get. On one particular creek l have pumped yabbies a good 4 inches long and as fat as those witchity grub things, if you know what l mean. Good bait those nipper yabbie things.

GJ


----------

